# DOS: 2MB of EMS - how do I do it?



## davy1031 (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm trying to run an older game (Day of the Tentacle by Lucasarts) but it says that EMS detects less than 2MB, how can I set this up so it has more than 2MB of EMS?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi davy,

Try adding the following line to your config.sys file.

DEVICE=C:\DOS\EMM386.EXE 2048 RAM

Should be right under the line that reads....

DEVICE=C:\DOS\HIMEM.SYS


----------



## davy1031 (Mar 13, 2001)

I havent tried it yet - but I'm pretty sure it'd work (as I know i did that on my old computer and the game worked, although then I did it for the emulation of Pokemon)

Thanks, ETS!!!! I'm gonna go try it - bye!


----------

